# Cannondale Super Six vs Synapse SL



## Angel Cestero (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a cannondale Synapse SL BB30 liquigas edition, I like my bike but a friend wants the Synapse and he's changing me his Super Six HM 2009 for my Synapse SL and I dont know what to do. Can somebody give me some advice?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

If you are an agressive rider who wants to race or keep up with the fastt crowd, then the super is the bike for that. If you are a recreational rider who values comfort over all-out speed, then keep the synapse. Not that the Synapse is a slow bike. Far from it. In fact it is very light, very stiff and fast, it's just that the super is a true race bike, and the synapse is, well, a race bike for those who have no intention of racing, but still want a fast bike. A typical synapse owner is a middle aged or older rider who likes long, enjoyable rides through the countryside, but doesn't want to be slowed down by a heavy touring bike.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

cyclust said:


> and the synapse is, well, a race bike for those who have no intention of racing, but still want a fast bike. A typical synapse owner is a middle aged or older rider who likes long, enjoyable rides through the countryside, but doesn't want to be slowed down by a heavy touring bike.



Just keep in mind that the Synapse has been raced by the Liquigas team in races in Europe (Paris-Rubaix). Its a perfectly good race bike.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

double post...


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I have owned both models. The Synapse SL is a nice bike. I like the The Super Six much better, It is faster and handles better. And the SS is just as comfortable as the Synapse.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Angel Cestero said:


> I have a cannondale Synapse SL BB30 liquigas edition, I like my bike but a friend wants the Synapse and he's changing me his Super Six HM 2009 for my Synapse SL and I dont know what to do. Can somebody give me some advice?


If you look at the wheel base on Synapse frame which had a bigger gap compare with Super Six, there for the handle & control on Super is much better than Synapse.
If your friend want to swap it out I would go for it.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Er, did you ever test it yet? Other than playing a numbers game here (mainly price), a test ride would have the biggest say about the bike.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

cyclust said:


> the synapse is, well, a race bike for those who have no intention of racing, but still want a fast bike. A typical synapse owner is a middle aged or older rider who likes long, enjoyable rides through the countryside



LOL

A buddy of mine just moved up from CAT5 to CAT3 after only two seasons of racing

...on a Synapse.


----------

